# See, we do have guns in OZ schools



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2015)

and this boy's parents are going to be in very big trouble



> *Police confirm 10yo boy took gun to Secret Harbour school, south of Perth*
> 
> Updated      11 minutes agoFri 31 Jul 2015, 1:28pm
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2015)

No shortage of irresponsible parents, good that nobody was hurt at school.


----------



## imp (Jul 30, 2015)

Might I ask, what is "OZ"? 

Do the school systems support agricultural studies aimed at (no pun intended, "aimed"), disseminating useful study for those entering farming or the like? Are shovels, hoes, and other tools necessary to such trades permitted in schools?   imp


----------



## imp (Jul 30, 2015)

*What, exactly, are "Tools"?*

Show me a gun, and I will show you a tool.    imp


----------



## imp (Jul 30, 2015)

Dame Warrigal, for those members unaware, and I, share similar interests to greater extent than expected, of a 'rebel" Yank, and an educated, scientifically-aware lady "down-under". Thus is explained this cross-concerted effort by an "imp".     imp


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2015)

imp said:


> Might I ask, what is "OZ"?
> 
> Do the school systems support agricultural studies aimed at (no pun intended, "aimed"), disseminating useful study for those entering farming or the like? Are shovels, hoes, and other tools necessary to such trades permitted in schools?   imp


OZ = Aus = Australia. Aussies love to abbreviate.

Where agriculture is on the curriculum, such implements are supplied by the school. 
There are no shovels, hoes, axes or ammonium nitrate on the school bus.

One good thing about the story is that is would seem that the gun was not loaded. 
Ammunition is supposed to be stored separately from the weapon. 
Both should be under lock and key, but obviously the gun was not.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 31, 2015)

"Students who were shown the gun all received counseling."

This line was hilarious.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 31, 2015)

I carried a switchblade to school while in junior high.  Does this mean I was bad kid or had bad parenting?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> "Students who were shown the gun all received counseling."
> 
> This line was hilarious.



Counselling over here came mean "got a good talking to". Employees receive "counselling" when they are seen to be performing poorly at work.
The school counsellor would probably be trying to find out if this sort of thing had happened before, especially outside of school.

Ten year olds are usually in Grade 4 or 5. It is important to make sure they aren't putting themselves in danger.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I carried a switchblade to school while in junior high.  Does this mean I was bad kid or had bad parenting?



Yes. Where did you get such a thing and who knew about it? Or are you talking about a garden variety pocket knife?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 31, 2015)

This was not a jackknife!  This was a serious knife, though no Crocodile Dundee one...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Counselling over here came mean "got a good talking to". Employees receive "counselling" when they are seen to be performing poorly at work.
> The school counsellor would probably be trying to find out if this sort of thing had happened before, especially outside of school.
> 
> Ten year olds are usually in Grade 4 or 5. It is important to make sure they aren't putting themselves in danger.



Ah, okay. I thought perhaps they feared they would be psychologically scarred for life after seeing a gun.

Ralphy, was it a real Italian stiletto? Those are sweet!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 31, 2015)

No, it was a cheaper, smaller knife that I shoplifted...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> No, it was a cheaper, smaller knife that I shoplifted...



But still lethal - that's the important thing.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 31, 2015)

It very seldom left my pocket except to clean my nails...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> It very seldom left my pocket except to clean my nails...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh, yeah, there ya' go! :love_heart:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 19980





SifuPhil said:


> Oh, yeah, there ya' go! :love_heart:



left over from my Chicago youth...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Mine was just a cheapy that was probably made in Mexico...


----------



## imp (Jul 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> "Students who were shown the gun all received counseling."
> 
> This line was hilarious.



Not necessarily, if that counseling consisted of training in the proper and safe use of firearms! Good luck with that, though.     imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 31, 2015)

imp said:


> Not necessarily, if that counseling consisted of training in the proper and safe use of firearms! Good luck with that, though.     imp



Yeah, I won't hold my breath on THAT one.


----------

